
Costa Rica's Rincón de la Vieja Volcano explodes again - Kona_Company
http://www.ticotimes.net/2016/03/15/rincon-de-la-vieja-volcano-new-explosion
======
Animats
Non adblocker-hostile sources.[1][2]

[1] [http://www.ticotimes.net/2016/03/15/rincon-de-la-vieja-
volca...](http://www.ticotimes.net/2016/03/15/rincon-de-la-vieja-volcano-new-
explosion) [2]
[http://www.ovsicori.una.ac.cr/](http://www.ovsicori.una.ac.cr/)

~~~
dang
Ok, that first one seems substantive enough, so URL changed to it from
[http://www.wired.com/2016/03/blasts-costa-ricas-rincon-de-
la...](http://www.wired.com/2016/03/blasts-costa-ricas-rincon-de-la-vieja-
volcano-hint-something-big/). Thanks!

